# Pigeon research



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Just surfing and found a couple of threads on pet pigeon lifespans and I was delighted to see that Maggie might live to her 20s! The people we got her from said they'd had her five years but she just showed up in their yard so they didn't know her age. They guessed she was fairly young at the time, but it was only a guess. I had no idea pigeons could live that long, even pampered Pigeon Queens like her.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

That is interesting...my assumption was always that in a human-caregiver environment it would be about 10 years or so....but now that you mention it...I do recall in an episode of Tyson that they mentioned one of his loft birds was around 20 yrs. old....I had assumed it to be TV hyperbole.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I kept 2 Cock pigeons 20 years.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

sky tx said:


> I kept 2 Cock pigeons 20 years.


 Keeping them going for 20 years is great but keeping two out of how many total for 20 years is what I wanna know ? Just curious is all ?


----------

